# Panel i menu pulpitu - samodzielne aplikacje

## manwe_

Wszystkie środowiska mają jakieś wady. KDE, Gnome - duże i be, Xfce - brzydki panel, fluxbox/e17 - nie obsługuje beryl'a. Narazie używam Xfce, ale dokucza mi zbytnia "zwyczajność" panelu. Skoro i tak oknami zajmuje się beryl/emerald, z paczki Xfce używam jedynie ww. panelu i menu pulpitu. Myślałem więc nad znalazieniem jakichś pojedyńczych zamienników i zrezygnowanie zupełnie z pełnych środowisk.

Poszukiwania zacząłem od panelu:

- fbpanel - najpierw się wywalał, po znalezieniu łatki na bugs.gentoo.org owszem i uruchomił ale okno konfiguracji zawiera tylko podstawowe opcje, a zakładka plugins (która pewnie powinna mieć całą główną konfigurację) jest zwyczajnie pusta - nie znalazłem rozwiązania,

- pypanel - najpierw zgłaszał błąd niezdefiniowania kodowania w którejś bibliotece - poprawiłem, a potem już tylko się coredump'ował przy uruchomieniu (skrypt? chyba coś niżej, ale nie wiadomo co),

- perlpanel - przy uruchomieniu wypisał błąd niemożliwości załadowania pliku "" w linii X, znalazłem ją, było tam miejsce na wczytanie ikony, wpisałem więc zamiast ścieżki 'perlpanel' pełną z /usr/share/icons, uruchomił się, ale przy wejściu do okna konfiguracji posypał podobnymi błędami jak przy starcie - nie będę przecież szukał wszystkich.

Menu pod prawym na pulpicie? Nawet nie znalazłem programu do tego :\ xfdesktop nie jest zły, gdyby nie to, że ustawia tapetę w sposób niekompatybilny z setroot i niektóre aplikacje jak np. mrxvt nie pobierają tła.

Tak więc podsumowując. Czy są jakieś porządnie działające samodzielne alternatywy dla panelu i menu pulpitu? 

emerge --info (fbpanel był kompilowany bez --as-needed, inaczej się wykładał): 

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r1-egarath-v13r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r1-egarath-v13r1 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sat, 04 Nov 2006 10:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portages/manwe /usr/portages/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib acpi aiglx alsa apache2 apm bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 calendar cdinstall cdr crypt cups directfb dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode fbcon ffmpeg ftp gd-exteral gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 ieee1394 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics irda jabber javascript jpeg kernel_linux libwww linguas_pl lm_sensors mozilla mp3 mpeg3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pam_console pcmcia pda pdf perl php png qt qt4 samba soap sse3 ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts usb userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia vim wifi with-x wmf xcomposite xinerama xorg xosd xv xvid"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## przemos

Wypowiem się tylko w sprawie panelu - co znaczy "brzydki" dla ciebie (odnośnie panelu pod xfce). Bo nie wiem czy wiesz - ale widocznie nie wiesz skoro piszesz, że jest on brzydki - jest on wysoce konfigurowalny jeśli chodzi o wygląd i w zasadzie faktem jest, że w standardzie wygląda nieciekawie, ale dzięki temu, że można go modyfikować jak tylko komu się podoba można uzyskać praktycznie każdy możliwy wygląd. Ostatnimi czasy sam szukałem zamiennika dla xfce4-panel (bynajmniej nie ze względu na wygląd), ale po niedługich poszukiwaniach dostrzegłem, że nie ma w zasadzie godnej alternatywy. Tym bardziej, że przypadkiem natrafiłem na plugin xfapplet (wyświetla applety gnome) więc w zasadzie mam wszystko.

----------

## manwe_

Hm, widocznie w takim razie czegoś nie wiem. Gdzie jest ta konfigurowalność panelu ukryta? Znam okno z Ustawienia -> Menadżer Panelu gdzie definiowany jest rozmiar/położenie no i opcje [spod prawego] każdego pluginu, ale w zasadzie tam nie ma zbyt dużo nt. wyglądu. Aha, no i kiedyś bezpośrednio w xml'u wyłączyłem przeźroczystość przez [property name="transparency" value="0"]. Coś przegapiłem? Co gdybym chciał osiągnąć na przykład fake-przeźroczystość jak pypanel http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/ruffet.jpg [nie prawdziwą, aby ikony pozostały wciąż w pełni widoczne].

----------

## przemos

Chodziło mi bardziej o możliwość dostosowywania za pomocą motywów dla gtk. Żeby nie być gołosłownym:

http://arsen.gentoo.pl/?page_id=14 oraz http://arsen.gentoo.pl/?page_id=29. Pod linkami znajdują się nie moje screeny. Co do pełnej przezroczystości panelu bez zmiany poziomu przezrooczystości ikon - z tego co wiem raczej  nie ma takiej możliwości ale mogę się mylić. Tu mój screen: http://img276.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200611041644511024x768szr9.png W zasadzie wszystko czego potrzebuję, nawet workspace switcher nie jest ściśnięty tylko wygląda normalnie (chodzi o te problemy z xgl/aiglx)

----------

## manwe_

Hm, będę musiał w takim razie poszukać jakiegoś stylu. Da się zachować styl dla aplikacji gtk+2 inny niż panelu [poza ręcznym tworzeniem themes'a z dwóch]? Aktualnie używam MurrinaAquaIsh i dość mi pasuje np. do sylpheed-claws.

----------

## przemos

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Hm, będę musiał w takim razie poszukać jakiegoś stylu. Da się zachować styl dla aplikacji gtk+2 inny niż panelu [poza ręcznym tworzeniem themes'a z dwóch]? Aktualnie używam MurrinaAquaIsh i dość mi pasuje np. do sylpheed-claws.

 

Oczywiście się da, ale będziesz musiał ręcznie się tym pobawić - ewentualnie poszukaj jakiegoś programu do tworzenia stylów pod gtk. Sam osobiście nie znam takiego, ale jakbyś coś znalazł to chętnie się dowiem co znalazłeś.

----------

## endel

Kiedys byl watek na podobny temat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-339370-highlight-perlpanel.html

Z nowopowstalych aplikacji obiecujaco prezentule sie LXPanel http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/LXPanel

----------

## rzabcio

Jeśli chcesz wodotryskowy panel MacOSowy polecam KXDocker'a. Wbrew pozorom nie jest zbyt zasobożerny i szybciutko chodzi - szczególnie w porównaniu do odpowiednika z gDesklet's.

A jeśli chcesz jedynie pobawić się theme'sami Gtk - polecam kilka testowanych w Xfce:

Water Vapor

Brushed

Polycarbonate

MacOS Aqua

Ana

W nich szczególnie ładnie wyglądają przyciski programów na taskbarze. Choć nie tylko - generalnie te tematy są ciekawe. Ale to oczywiście moja subiektywna opinia.  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

O sam themes tu jednak nie chodzi, sprawdzałem kilka. No ale to tylko pół tematu, co z menu z prawego na pulpicie? Nikt nie wpadł na pomysł napisania czegoś takiego jako samodzielnej aplikacji?

----------

